# Outdoor Glow in the Dark Spiderweb question



## frateb (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm starting to put together my haunt this weekend and was going to add a spiderweb between telephone and tree in my front yard. I was going to just use string or yarn to create the web, but was wondering how to make the web stand out at night. I was thinking of spraying down the string/yarn before I set it up with one of the spray glow in the dark cans, but it is water washable and was concerned if it did rain, i'd have to spray down the whole web again. Any ideas to seal in the glow in the dark paint? Or a different paint to use that's not washable?

I hope this is the right forum, 1st post.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

I would use a glow in the dark spray paint, but also use a blacklight to illuminate it at night. Without the blacklight you probably won't see much of the web if it is dark out.

The paint shouldn't wash out, but will likely need to be re-applied from season-to-season if you keep your web.

Others may have better ideas.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## frateb (Sep 29, 2016)

okay, so unless it's a monsoon, the paint shouldn't wash out, cool...

thanks for the tip on the black light too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The article in this link lists things that glow under black (UV) light, including most fishing string:

http://sciencenotes.org/list-of-things-that-glow-under-black-light/

If it is indeed true that fishing string will glow under black light, then you might try making the web from that material. It has the added bonus of being waterproof and not requiring paint.

You might also experiment and see if plain white string also glows under black light.


----------



## frateb (Sep 29, 2016)

there's an idea, soak the yarn in irish spring soap... lol...

fishing line might be more realistic, but I think the yarn will stand out more in the day and night... the web will be on the other side of the sidewalk and I don't want people to accidently walk into it during the day... especially when the black light isn't on...


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

By the way, I purchased a web from SpiderWebMan -

http://spiderwebman.net/

It was high quality, worked great, and -- most importantly -- was no effort at all for me to assemble! I used a black light on it and it worked great at night.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

What about soaking it in RIT? That is what everyone used on their FCG to make the ghost stand out.


----------



## frateb (Sep 29, 2016)

FistJr said:


> By the way, I purchased a web from SpiderWebMan -
> 
> http://spiderwebman.net/
> 
> It was high quality, worked great, and -- most importantly -- was no effort at all for me to assemble! I used a black light on it and it worked great at night.


they look great, but I hope I can build something similar for about $5.00 (string + glow in the dark spray can)... rather spend the cash on something I can build like motorized props...


----------



## frateb (Sep 29, 2016)

Daphne said:


> What about soaking it in RIT? That is what everyone used on their FCG to make the ghost stand out.


that's a whole lot of abbreviations that I have no idea what they mean... lol...

googled RIT, does it work better than the spray cans?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^She's talking about the Rit Whitener and Brightener (but you know that now). FCG stands for "flying crank ghost". People tend to use white material for them and spraying or soaking the material in a solution of Rit whitener makes them pop under blacklight. You could do the same for cotton string, and I would think soaking would be easier than spraying.


----------



## frateb (Sep 29, 2016)

i'll give it a go!... thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a large spider web each year. What works well for me is masons line in fluorescent yellow. It's very strong and durable, doesn't stretch, is thick and more visible than fishing line, and glows very well under UV light. Easy to find at Home Depot. http://m.homedepot.com/p/Marshalltown-Florescent-Yellow-Braided-Mason-s-Line-500-ft-ML339-HD/100318177


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is an old picture I found


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

frateb said:


> that's a whole lot of abbreviations that I have no idea what they mean... lol...
> 
> googled RIT, does it work better than the spray cans?


Sorry for the excessive acronyms. I was running out the door and didn't take the time to type it out. Should have waited and posted when I got back.

That looks really cool heresjohnny. I would have never thought of using the yellow and it would be much less hassle than soaking.


----------



## 65ragtop (May 29, 2014)

I used 1/4" rope for my spider web, soaked it RIT whitening dye with a blacklight on it. Bought Glow-in-the-Dark paint for the rigid suspension arms, but it didn't look right. Found UV reactive paint from theatrefx.com and it gave the effect I wanted. Fortunately the 4oz bottle for $25 was enough for my needs; that stuff is expensive!


----------



## Beck Farms Doe Run (Jun 17, 2016)

Harbor freight has glow in the dark rope, which the we are using on our haunted trail still needs a light or spot light to show up, which we are using solar motion lights on our trail


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

so I just posted a relevant post. I use the Webcaster which has UV stuff. I'm new to it. THought you might find it handy.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43430


----------

